# Done a runner



## thetrapper (Mar 22, 2010)

This is just to forewarn

There is an English couple (middle to old age) with a son and possibly a daughter who were renting property in Aegina in 2008. We don't know if they did a runner from here.

In 2009 they moved to Messinia and rented a property - they did a runner leaving an absolutely disgusting mess behind them and unpaid bills.

Please be on the watch.

They will mention having run a business on an island and elsewhere in the Med, they will talk about indian curries and also geneology and they have two dogs, one a dizzy dizzy thing and the other an unfriendly looking b*.

They will pay deposits and fees upfront.

anyone thinking of just renting without a Greek rental lease, utilities in to the tenants name and full details as well as Greek tax number 

DONT!


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

thetrapper said:


> This is just to forewarn
> 
> There is an English couple (middle to old age) with a son and possibly a daughter who were renting property in Aegina in 2008. We don't know if they did a runner from here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

thetrapper said:


> This is just to forewarn
> 
> There is an English couple (middle to old age) with a son and possibly a daughter who were renting property in Aegina in 2008. We don't know if they did a runner from here.


If it is the people I think you mean then they did leave Aegina in a similar manner and I believe they may also be wanted by the police in connection with something.

I suggest that you go to your police station and get them to call the Aegina police as I think they may know where they have gone to.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Would be grateful if one of the Mods or Seniors could contact me via email....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xenos said:


> Would be grateful if one of the Mods or Seniors could contact me via email....




Hi 

I am sorry but I am at a loss at to what we could do.
We cannot allow name shame on the forum.


Maiden


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Maiden,

No problem...its just that I have his phone number, email address and approximate location if anybody is interested....


----------

